# ram's compatability?



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

would ram's do well in a 20 gal with guppies, clown loaches, corys, and clown pleco


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

yes - but your gonna need to move the clown loaches as they will eventually outgrow the tank.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

illy-d said:


> yes - but your gonna need to move the clown loaches as they will eventually outgrow the tank.


yup i got a 50 ready for htem. and if they need bigger I'll probly be making bigger eventually. cool i think I'll look into gettin some rams. are they hard to care for?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

not particularly... Bolivian Rams would be #1 choice for a community cichlid - partly due to personality, partly due to ease of care...

Blue Rams are maybe a little more sensitive than Bolivians, but no harder to keep than Cardinal Tetras or Rummynose tetras...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Which rams are you referring to?

I wouldn't put more than a pair of Bolivians in a tank that size.

Do you want to breed them? If so, you might stay away from the other fish you're considering.

Kim


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> Which rams are you referring to?
> 
> I wouldn't put more than a pair of Bolivians in a tank that size.
> 
> ...


are german's nicer? sorry dont know much bout these guys.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I love my Bolivians, but I've never kept the German blue rams, so I'm a little biased.

IMO, you can't get any more personality and attitude than you can with a Bolivian!

Kim


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

never kept bolivians, but the blue rams are very nice to the other aquarium inhabitants.

The problem with blue's is that they can be difficult if not given ideal conditions. You have to maintain your tank for them, and get community fish that can live around them. With bolivians, you can sort of plop them into a community tank and they will do fine. Blues tend to be a little on the shy side, but if given some dithers they come out a bit more. They also tend to quarrel amoungst themselves, but tend to leave the other fish out of their affairs, so they can be described as more peaceful I guess.


----------

